# DGD tested positive



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 27, 2021)

Dammit! I was in the car with her for about 45 minutes yesterday. Contacted doc at Kaiser who told me that since I've been vaxxed and boostered, I don't need to isolate, but do need to get tested on Thursday.

DD insists she'd have gotten it at work. My good sense tells me it's a heckuva lot more likely that she got it from hanging out with friends in their favorite bar. They were all out together on Thursday night.

In any case, I'm not thrilled. DSIL still has not been vaxxed. He had Covid in the summer. I guess he just doesn't give a rat's rear that he's putting the rest of us at risk even though we've been vaxxed and boostered.


----------



## chic (Dec 27, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Dammit! I was in the car with her for about 45 minutes yesterday. Contacted doc at Kaiser who told me that since I've been vaxxed and boostered, I don't need to isolate, but do need to get tested on Thursday.
> 
> DD insists she'd have gotten it at work. My good sense tells me it's a heckuva lot more likely that she got it from hanging out with friends in their favorite bar. They were all out together on Thursday night.
> 
> In any case, I'm not thrilled. DSIL still has not been vaxxed. He had Covid in the summer. I guess he just doesn't give a rat's rear that he's putting the rest of us at risk even though we've been vaxxed and boostered.


You're vaccinated and boostered and He is putting You at risk??? Doesn't anyone else see what is wrong with this line of thinking?  He had covid. He has immunity now. How can He transmit to You?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 27, 2021)

chic said:


> You're vaccinated and boostered and He is putting You at risk??? Doesn't anyone else see what is wrong with this line of thinking?  He had covid. He has immunity now. How can He transmit to You?


Immunity lasts about three months. It's been much longer than that. He takes no precautions, has just been to visit family in another state, none of whom have been vaccinated.

Anyway, @chic, we are all aware of your feelings about covid. This is not up for discussion, at least not with me.

DGD's friend has covid, too, so DD is taking her over there for the duration. The friend is probably where she got it in the first place.


----------



## win231 (Dec 27, 2021)

chic said:


> You're vaccinated and boostered and He is putting You at risk??? Doesn't anyone else see what is wrong with this line of thinking?  He had covid. He has immunity now. How can He transmit to You?


Yes, I see what wrong.  That's why I'm chuckling.....like I always do when someone unknowingly illustrates how useless the vaccines are.
And how fear & programming prevents logical thinking.


----------



## rgp (Dec 27, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Dammit! I was in the car with her for about 45 minutes yesterday. Contacted doc at Kaiser who told me that since I've been vaxxed and boostered, I don't need to isolate, but do need to get tested on Thursday.
> 
> DD insists she'd have gotten it at work. My good sense tells me it's a heckuva lot more likely that she got it from hanging out with friends in their favorite bar. They were all out together on Thursday night.
> 
> In any case, I'm not thrilled. DSIL still has not been vaxxed. He had Covid in the summer. I guess he just doesn't give a rat's rear that he's putting the rest of us at risk even though we've been vaxxed and boostered.



 Who are these people ? DGD,DD, & DSIL ?

 And if you are vaxxed , & boosted ........ why worry ? I thought that was the do all end all of worry ?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 27, 2021)

@rgp DD=Dear Daughter; DGD=Dear Granddaughter; DSIL=Dear Son-in-Law

Look up _common internet abbreviations_. They've been around for years.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 27, 2021)

chic said:


> You're vaccinated and boostered and He is putting You at risk??? Doesn't anyone else see what is wrong with this line of thinking?  He had covid. He has immunity now. How can He transmit to You?


The immunity only last 3 months, according to my children’s doctors.  Since they all had Covid and all have different doctors, pretty sure this is true.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 27, 2021)

It is worrisome, I agree.  But remember, I was with Joey in the ER, I visited my Joey on the Covid ward, four days in a row.  And I visited him at his house, every day for 5 or 6 days.  All his roommates had Covid as well.

I did not get Covid.  My oldest son sat with Joey for several hours in the ER, he did not get Covid.  And my husband saw him a couple times, no Covid.  We are all vaccinated and I am sure that helped us not catch it. 

What variety of Covid is it?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 27, 2021)

@Aneeda72  I have no idea which it is. Plain Covid? Delta? Omicron? I dunno.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I was in the car with her for about 45 minutes yesterday. Contacted doc at Kaiser who told me that since I've been vaxxed and boostered, I don't need to isolate, but do need to get tested on Thursday.
> 
> DD insists she'd have gotten it at work. My good sense tells me it's a heckuva lot more likely that she got it from hanging out with friends in their favorite bar. They were all out together on Thursday night.



That is upsetting!  @GeorgiaXplant 
I am sorry this happened, and it surely is stressful for you, of course.


----------



## win231 (Dec 27, 2021)

I just spoke to a friend who didn't intend to get vaccinated - until she was forced to a couple of months ago because of her job.  She's 64.
She was with her daughter & 90-year-old mother on Christmas day, she got very sick, difficulty breathing, was tested twice - both positive for Covid.  So far, no one else she was around is sick.
Her idiotic daughter is playing the "Covid Blame Game," (even though she got both vaccinations) telling her mom: _ "Now you made all of us sick."_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Immunity lasts about three months. It's been much longer than that. He takes no precautions, has just been to visit family in another state, none of whom have been vaccinated.
> 
> Anyway, @chic, we are all aware of your feelings about covid. This is not up for discussion, at least not with me.
> 
> DGD's friend has covid, too, so DD is taking her over there for the duration. The friend is probably where she got it in the first place.


Sorry to hear that Georgia, must be very stressful to have family who are being reckless during this pandemic and so inconsiderate of other family members and friends.   Hugs, hoping for the best.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 27, 2021)

Sorry to hear that and I hope she'll be ok and you too.  Thanks for those abreviations.  I was wondering too.  Didn't know they are listed on the net.  Take good care.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 27, 2021)

rgp said:


> Who are these people ? DGD,DD, & DSIL ?
> 
> And if you are vaxxed , & boosted ........ why worry ? I thought that was the do all end all of worry ?


I didn't know what they meant, either. I think people (mostly kids) who text a lot use those and other acronyms to make it easier to send messages. Of course, I didn't know what digital carp meant, either. I'm almost completely out of the loop when it comes to contemporaneous messaging.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 27, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Dammit! I was in the car with her for about 45 minutes yesterday. Contacted doc at Kaiser who told me that since I've been vaxxed and boostered, I don't need to isolate, but do need to get tested on Thursday.


Oh dear, thank goodness you have been boostered, how long ago did you get your booster?
I was hearing on YouTube that the booster loses 15 to 25% of its effectiveness against symptomatic covid after 10 weeks.  My booster was 11 weeks ago, so I guess now I'm down to 50 or 60% likely to not get symptoms if exposed.
Were you both unmasked in the car?

The good news is that you might get some natural immunity added onto the vaccine-generated immunity.  I wonder if we are exposed but don't get symptoms whether we still create some natural immunity?

It sure sounds like with Omicron we are all going to get exposed.  Though I am hoping to delay it until they have more of those new pills available.

Vitamin D is recommended to help our immune systems.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 27, 2021)

rgp said:


> Who are these people ? DGD,DD, & DSIL ?
> 
> And if you are vaxxed , & boosted ........ why worry ? I thought that was the do all end all of worry ?


We've found something we agree on.  I don't understand all the abbreviations either.  I've learned DIL = Daughter in Law, but nothing beyond that.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 27, 2021)

I'm pro-vac, but I'm wondering who is sponsoring the pro-vaccine snippets on TV.   There not public service messages, I don't know
who is paying -you can bet the number of spots are not free.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 27, 2021)

jerry old said:


> I'm pro-vac, but I'm wondering who is sponsoring the pro-vaccine snippets on TV.   There not public service messages, I don't know
> who is paying (you can bet the number of spots are not free.


Many are Paid for by either state or federal health departments 
I have seen some on specific channels that the specific network sponsors. I do not think some were well thought out and come off offensive to some.


----------



## Trila (Dec 27, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Dammit! I was in the car with her for about 45 minutes yesterday. Contacted doc at Kaiser who told me that since I've been vaxxed and boostered, I don't need to isolate, but do need to get tested on Thursday.
> 
> DD insists she'd have gotten it at work. My good sense tells me it's a heckuva lot more likely that she got it from hanging out with friends in their favorite bar. They were all out together on Thursday night.
> 
> In any case, I'm not thrilled. DSIL still has not been vaxxed. He had Covid in the summer. I guess he just doesn't give a rat's rear that he's putting the rest of us at risk even though we've been vaxxed and boostered.


I'm sorry..you must be so worried and stressed!


----------



## rgp (Dec 28, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @rgp DD=Dear Daughter; DGD=Dear Granddaughter; DSIL=Dear Son-in-Law
> 
> Look up _common internet abbreviations_. They've been around for years.




 Thanks for the education ...... I don't text so .. Likely why I've never heard them ?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2021)

Funny, although I'm pretty ignorant about a lot of texting stuff, I did know what all those abbreviations meant, as they were used a lot about 20 years ago, when I was an active participant in online discussions about a TV show we were all fans of. Those family abbreviations (DH, DD, etc.) have been around for a long time.


----------

